# Fish stew



## Startingover

Thinking of making this. Sounds healthy and was on my fitness site where I’ve gotten many good recipes. 

Main ingredients are leeks, potatoes, kale, cod, chicken broth and a bottle of clam juice plus seasoning and few other things. I think I’m leery of the clam juice since I’ve never bought it before.

Has anyone madd Fish stew or used clam juice?


----------



## Bud9051

I love it. I make basically a chowder and use fish instead of clams or corn. A very flexible dish you can make to your taste. I love fish in general and a soup adds to the options. Quick story and this is back when fried trout was king.

Good friend was telling me about his fishing trip where he and a few buddies had researched where inland fisheries had stocked their lakes. They like to go in about 10 years after stocking to let them grow. For a week the trip was a bust hardly any fish then they tried going upstream at the inlet and found them ALL. For final 2 days they had far more fish than they could eat so he made up a huge camp style pot of fish stew and put all of the remaining fish in it. Trout in a fish stew sounded sacrilegious to me.

But it encouraged me to try it, any fish will do, and ever since I love it.

Bud

PS I like raw clams but have never used the clam juice, but suspect it will add a good flavor.


----------



## Startingover

That story has to be a fisherman’s dream. No doubt a cream base would be delicious. I’ll have cream on hand in case we don’t like the recipe. I was eating fish twice a week but slacked off during holidays. I never see trout. I should look in the freezer section. Our store has snow crab legs on sale this week which I’m buying tomorrow.

Never had raw clams but like them fried


----------



## Bud9051

The trout he was after are Brook Trout and usually found in cold waters of the north. They do have scales but so small we can ignore them and cook them with skin on. We leave the head and tails on to act as handles, pluck the fins off, and munch away. Just saying that blew past any memory problems even bringing back the smell and taste.

The raw clams I was eating were cherry stone clams. Not sure I would order them any more, but fried clams for sure.

I'm almost out of food I can eat as eliminating all carbs is a bear. Then cut back on salt and what is left has no taste. Fish is one of my last hopes as I love it so last shopping picked up several haddock fillets, couple pounds of shrimp, and added them to my cod already on hand.

Let us know how the soup turns out. I would say go with the clam juice and add some butter.

Bud


----------



## Nik333

Look up Bouillabaisse and Cioppino. Both are wonderful fish stews. Julia Child's is especially good.



Clam juice is fine. If it makes you feel better, buy canned clams & use the juice, too. I put the canned clam juice in my clam dip.


----------



## Old Thomas

I can’t stand it, and I eat things that would make a billy goat puke.


----------



## Nik333

Old Thomas said:


> I can’t stand it, and I eat things that would make a billy goat puke.



Did she invite you over? :smile:


----------



## chandler48

I wasn't invited either, but, IMO fish is a delicate meat. That is, it is meant to be broiled, grilled, fried intact and served with sides. Mixing fish in a soup base seems to degrade the fish flavor and give the soup a "fishy" smell and taste, which is repugnant to me.

Wifey makes excellent chicken soup and beef stew, and I can smell it when I come in from work. Makes me hungrier. I just can't imagine the smell of boiling fish.


----------



## Colbyt

Recently I've experimented with oven cooking Cod in a stewed tomato solution from a can(tomatoes, green peppers,onions and celery) . That is close to stew.I have not quite got the flavor where I want it but it was edible both times.


Haven't and wouldn't add clam juice to that.


----------



## huesmann

The good smells from the soup and stew is from the stock. If you just boil chicken or beef with water it doesn't really smell that good.


----------



## Startingover

Hope mine looks like this recipe photo


----------



## Startingover

Took fish out of freezer to cook tomorrow. All I checked when buying was that it was wild caught. Tonight read it was from Russia!!!!


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Took fish out of freezer to cook tomorrow. All I checked when buying was that it was wild caught. Tonight read it was from Russia!!!!



Lots of water at the East of Russia. At least it wasn't farm-raised in a Third World Country like the frozen shrimp I put back the other day!


----------



## Startingover

The frozen salmon I buy is from Alaska. It’s so good. Just never heard of any fish or anything from Russia.


----------



## Bud9051

As long as it doesn't glow it is probably good.

Sure wish the political leaders could get together and let the world get to know everyone else. I'm not well traveled but the few from other countries that I have met have been wonderful people.

Bud


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> The frozen salmon I buy is from Alaska. It’s so good. Just never heard of any fish or anything from Russia.



Caviar!


"Beluga caviar is caviar consisting of the roe (or eggs) of the beluga sturgeon Huso huso. The fish is found primarily in the Caspian Sea, the world's largest salt-water lake, which is bordered by Iran, Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Russia, and Turkmenistan."


Beluga Caviar, Wikipedia


The lake is enormous.


----------



## Startingover

I’ve tasted caviar but doubt it was a famous brand. Never had a chance to get used to it or appreciate it. 

Ok, I’ll think more kindly about my Russian cod.


----------



## Bud9051

We have sturgeon here in the Penobscot River that are older than I am. It always bothered me that they are harvesting a fish (not here, protected) that lives that long just for the eggs.

Bud


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> We have sturgeon here in the Penobscot River that are older than I am. It always bothered me that they are harvesting a fish (not here, protected) that lives that long just for the eggs.
> 
> Bud



I read that the actual sturgeon that produce Beluga Caviar are endangered.


But, there's a new no-kill method. This is from 2014, I hope it did well.


https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...-aims-to-keep-the-treat-and-save-the-sturgeon


----------



## Old Thomas

Nik333 said:


> Lots of water at the East of Russia. At least it wasn't farm-raised in a Third World Country like the frozen shrimp I put back the other day!


Those two headed fish from Lake Chernobyl.


----------



## Nik333

Old Thomas said:


> Those two headed fish from Lake Chernobyl.



This is a Cooking thread.
But, since you brought it up - note Water East of Russia











https://www.greenfacts.org/en/chernobyl/figtableboxes/figure01.htm


----------



## Bud9051

I think it was Jeremy Wade from River monsters who was trying to fish in Russia, may have been sturgeon. But they stopped him as the fish where he was were protected, not even catch and release.

Actually good to see Russia trying to preserve their fish stock.

Bud


----------



## huesmann

Is it...Red snapper? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt

Going through an older cookbook I ran across a recipe that used potato soup as the base for a fish soup. Will post if you want it.


----------



## Bud9051

I know I'm lazy, but I use cans of Progresso Hardy Clam Chowder and then add fish or corn or whatever I want (or have left over) to make my specialty soup. I do have to avoid reading the % contents (lots of salt) but tastes great and is quick.

As a note, I've switched to low salt butter, bacon, and now use the Adobo seasoning sparingly and my salt issues have receded. I will continue to introduce more low salt foods over time, just important to have foods I can eat right now.

BTW, I don't actually boil my fish but with the lid on that is basically the result. No need to fry it.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Colbyt, We LOVE potato soup so I’d like to see your recipe.


----------



## Colbyt

I will find it and post later today.


----------



## Colbyt

Okay it is a chowder and the recipe is for a wok but I know you guys are smart enough to adapt it.


----------



## Bud9051

Only thing I'm missing is the celery (I ate it) which I'll get this afternoon. I'll add, as I always do to all chowders, a quarter stick of butter.

Looks great, thanks.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

So glad I didn’t add clam juice. It tastes just fishy enough. But we like potatoes so added extra. First time using Leeks which I discovered are oniony. Had to google which part to use. Long as I had them an they’re a veg I added extra. Same with kale. Bought big bag so added extra since they’re healthy. Then had to add more broth. My tomatoes were 15 oz can an recipe called for less but since I had extra other stuff I added all 15 oz. 

I think its really good but am anxious to try Colbyts recipe next. How could I live so near the Atlantic an never tried this?

Colbyt, bacon? Wonderful addition. Canned potato soup beats peeling all those potatoes. Wish I ‘d added carrots. How much healthier can it be... protein an veggies


----------



## Colbyt

Hey I've never made.  The wife does not like bacon added to her tater soup so I usually don't add any. She would kill me if I added in the cod.


----------



## Startingover

Now that I‘m stuffed I’m wondering if this will freeze? Everything will just not sure about cooked cod.


----------

